# How good are Curtis plows?



## RedCastle (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm looking at pick up a plow for my 1500 silverado and there are a few Curtis plows on Craigslist in my area. So i wanted to know anyones thoughts on them. I have also been considering Fisher, Boss


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There Ok, they plow snow like anything else. But on your application, the a frame is low to the ground in the jack leg area of the plow. 
There resale value is lower than the big name plows. Look at the moleboard for cracks. Ya got a picture?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know much about Curtis, there aren't many in this area. But, I do know a guy that had one for a short time and he said he would never go back to one. Fisher and Boss are both great plows, I'd go with one of them if I was you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its hard to find parts for


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Had one when doing personal lot/ driveway. Mine was not exactly commercial grade but know they make better.
Guys in Milford NH know there stuff re repairs etc. Milford Ma no knowledge. Good luck, Marty


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

do your self a favor get an western ultra mount or fisher


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I plowed with a Curtis Home Pro on my Tacoma for 11 years (private road and multiple driveways), now my son has it. The only issue I had was the hydraulic jack stand, it always lowered on it's own after a few days so I'd have to keep a variety of blocks in my truck to put under it when mounting plow. I liked the fact the cutting edge could be flipped when worn out, 11 Maine winters and the original is still on it. Back dragging with the home pro is not very effective, too light. Good luck!


----------

